# Strangest breed cross you've come across?



## JumpingTheMoon

People always do a double take when they hear Buzz is a Dutch Warmbloo x Quarter Horse. It is quite odd. And no wasn't an accident LOL!

What is the strangest cross you've come across?


----------



## Pidge

Well i havent seen one in real life but i dally around on google some...

Clyde x TB...an this may not seem odd BUT the one i saw was a roan an had a TB build only was much taller then the avg TB an had feathering on the legs...such an odd looking critter lol


----------



## Jessabel

A Foxtrotter and a Gypsy Vanner. 
That poor thing was as ugly as sin. The infuriating thing is that it was done on purpose.


----------



## JumpingTheMoon

WOW Jessabel that's crazy!!! 

Obviously I can't type - I meant to type "warmblood" not "warmbloo" *ahem*

Pidge - so the horse looked like a TB but with feathering? Haha! Weird!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

At this point, Dove would probably win as she's a Mustang X Appaloosa and you just don't see a lot of Mustang crosses around here! She's built like a tank and not overly beautiful, and yet she's sound as a dollar, docile as they come and throws beautiful foals. I never would have been one to breed her, but it's crazy sometimes how even the ugly ones can still be good producers! Haha, though maybe her daughter is the craziest cross, she's Mustang/Appaloosa X Welsh!









Dove









Her daughter Justus


----------



## speedy da fish

not too weird but Theodore O'Connor (Teddy) was a TB x (shetland pony x arabian), its a little more complex than that... Theodore Oconnor Pony








there has been a breyer of him made


----------



## FlyinSoLow

What is all over Teddy's legs? 

Forgive my stupidity!


----------



## ShutUpJoe

I'd have to say the zorse.


----------



## ariielise

It's eventing grease. So they "slide" over jumps that they get too close to.


----------



## SunriseNorth

I've ridden some gorgeous TBxClyde's and I loved them. I'd have to say one of the odder corsses I've seen was a LipizzanerxArab. Arabs are so light and slim and highheaded and Lipi's are so pictureque baroqe it just seemed an odd combo to me. The filly turned out to be quite cute, but it just seemed a crazy match to attempt.


----------



## wiiPlayer455

creeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeepy!


----------



## QHDragon

Jessabel said:


> A Foxtrotter and a Gypsy Vanner.
> That poor thing was as ugly as sin. The infuriating thing is that it was done on purpose.


There was a foxtrotter mare on craigslist in my area that was in foal to a gypsy vanner. They wanted $5000 for her...


----------



## JumpingTheMoon

I love Teddy!!!!


----------



## Plains Drifter

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Her daughter Justus


She's gorgeous!


----------



## dressagebelle

Haha, well I worked with a gelding, who's dam we knew the breed of, but were uncertain of the fathers breed. His dam was a smaller pony, I'm thinking something along the welsh lines if I remember correctly, who ended up somehow getting out of her stall at a show, and got bred by the owners thought an Andalusian stallion. The gelding had an andalusian type mane and tail, as well as the thick rounded neck, a TINY chest, thick stocky legs, was a palomino type color, and was about 13 hands or so. Wasn't the prettiest horse I've seen. And an ugly fresian arabian cross. I saw another one that actually looked pretty nice, but this one in particular, had the fresian neck, arabian head, arabian legs, fresian butt, arabian shoulders, and the fresian mane and tail, but very little feathering. Don't remember what color she came out, but just wasn't a pretty horse, and she was definately bred on purpose.


----------



## gypsygirl

my mum rides a percheron x qh x hackney. he turned out ok, but all his siblings have bad dispositions & are pretty unattractive....


----------



## Ariat164

belgiun and welsh pony.  lol she is my mom's trail horse lol she looks like a halflinger


----------



## chika1235

my horse is a tn walker quarter horse mix. two very diffrent breeds! her daddy had a gait to die for! her momma was a reg. quarter horse that wasnt too thick.she is tall,skinny,has a funny gait.shes not gaited but does a kinda shuffle.not a lot of tn walker mixes come out well if the horse that is crossed isnt gaited.


----------



## jiblethead

Weirdest I've seen is a Thoroughbred x Ardennes. You know how lightly built most TB's are, and how heavy and thick the Ardennes is. The dam was an Ardennes plow mare, and the sire a OTTB. The poor gelding (thank goodness) has a massive thick neck, TB legs, a big roman nose, and the hindquarters and shoulder of a TB. He was bred on purpose. Poor thing.


----------



## skittle1120

The strangest one I've seen in person so far has got to be my Standardbred x Arabian... and she's carrying a foal to either a paint or a quarterhorse... We'll see what happens with that one...

She's kinda cute, looks like a petite standardbred, but her necks a little short, and she just looks funny to me, but she was in foal when I got her, so I'm curious to see what she looks like without the baby belly lol.....


----------



## sassyfrass09

There's a Haflinger/Saddlebred cross that keeps coming up on my city's craigslist. Poor thing is down right ugly.


----------



## JumpingTheMoon

Aww poor guy


----------



## QHDragon

Dead Broke Haflinger Cross

She is cute...in a very large...awkward...way...


----------



## QHDragon

Missouir Fox Trotter Mare In Foal To Gypsy Vanner

I found another one. Why, why, why?!


----------



## IslandWave

The strangest cross we have is a appendix QH/Andalusian yearling filly. I don't know why you'd want a cross like that in the first place... If she were mine I'd have bred to a TB or QH so she could be registered. Anyways, she's not bad looking, totally pulls from the top side, so she looks like a bay Andalusian with a slightly longer back.


----------



## lacyloo

QHDragon said:


> Dead Broke Haflinger Cross
> 
> She is cute...in a very large...awkward...way...


Now that is a hippo cross ! :lol:
haha sorry , I really do like the tank like horses though.


----------



## Lis

I've seen a Dartmoor x Andalusian foal, it only showed her head but she was so cute. They'd bred her for a sports pony, so wanted her.


----------



## QHDragon

IslandWave said:


> The strangest cross we have is a appendix QH/Andalusian yearling filly. I don't know why you'd want a cross like that in the first place... If she were mine I'd have bred to a TB or QH so she could be registered. Anyways, she's not bad looking, totally pulls from the top side, so she looks like a bay Andalusian with a slightly longer back.



Azteca (horse) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

From what I have seen andalusian x qh seems to be very popular. They could have been breeding for an Azteca.


----------



## iridehorses

speedy da fish said:


> not too weird but Theodore O'Connor (Teddy) was a TB x (shetland pony x arabian), its a little more complex than that... Theodore Oconnor Pony
> 
> there has been a breyer of him made


I believe that Teddy died this past year.


----------



## QHDragon

Here's what I found:

"Theodore O'Connor was humanely euthanized on May 28, 2008 as a result of an injury sustained at Karen and David O'Connor's barn in The Plains, VA. The attending veterinarian stated:"

"He spooked at something while being ridden and bolted. The rider came off and the horse ran toward the barn. He got into a freak accident and slid into the side of the barn and lacerated his right hind leg about 4 inches above the fetlock on the back of the leg. It looked like a knife cut it; he severed the superficial and deep digital flexor tendons, ligaments, cut both branches of the arterial blood supply, and nerves. My experience with injuries like this are that the chances of reattaching the vascular supply and nerve supply and reattaching the tendons and ligaments is almost zero. Even if there has been a 10% chance of us being successful to recover him (from surgery) ... but with the nature of the injury, that wasn't going to happen," said Allen sadly. "Karen would have done anything for that pony."'


----------



## 3neighs

QHDragon said:


> Dead Broke Haflinger Cross
> 
> She is cute...in a very large...awkward...way...


I actually like her! I'm only about 20 miles from where she is, too. I kinda want to go test ride her. :lol:

Well, I have a 2 yr-old haflinger/standardbred cross. We live among many Amish and it's a very common cross for them. We think she may have belgian in there somewhere, too. I'm the first to admit she's not very attractive, but she's got the best disposition ever.

(Was going to post photo, but it's not working...)


----------



## QHDragon

3neighs said:


> I actually like her! I'm only about 20 miles from where she is, too. I kinda want to go test ride her. :lol:
> 
> Well, I have a 2 yr-old haflinger/standardbred cross. We live among many Amish and it's a very common cross for them. We think she may have belgian in there somewhere, too. I'm the first to admit she's not very attractive, but she's got the best disposition ever.
> 
> (Was going to post photo, but it's not working...)


If you do, let me know how it goes! I heard that she is at a rescue place, but I am not sure about that.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507

i think the strangest cross ive ever come across was a mustang being crossed to a gypsy vanner! the baby wasnt born yet but was trying to be sold in utero, but really...... why ever would u want to cross those two horses! and ive also seen an arabian crossed to a tennesseee walker, very very strange horse


----------



## speedy da fish

FlyinSoLow said:


> What is all over Teddy's legs?
> 
> Forgive my stupidity!


thats common for cross country, its grease, just incase the horse catches themselves on the jump (they aint going anywhere)


----------



## speedy da fish

oh ive also seen a lipizanner x tb x shire for sale in the paper!


----------



## Cat

Haflinger X TWH - talk about scary! I think they were trying for a gaited haflinger and ended up with an nightmare.


----------



## dashygirl

QHDragon said:


> Dead Broke Haflinger Cross
> 
> She is cute...in a very large...awkward...way...


Aw she's cute!!! I'd take her!


----------



## Hunter65

ShutUpJoe said:


> I'd have to say the zorse.


Oh my gosh that is so cute


----------



## Hunter65

wiiPlayer455 said:


> creeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeepy!



Hey he lives in my neck of the woods, the old Sasquatch ****


----------



## skittle1120

I want a zorse, those are adorable...


----------



## XxHunterJumperxX

Well, technically, its not a HORSE, but an EQUINE.

Haha, I just love zonkeys.


----------



## ilovesonya

At my barn they bred a Clydesdale mare(18hh) to a 14.2ish Arab stud. The baby hasn't been born yet but it will be an interesting looking baby. The also bred a Belgian to the stud but she didn't catch. 
My baby due in april is going to be an odd cross. Momma is a quarter horse / appaloosa and daddy is a hackney / Clydesdale. Breeding wasn't planned.


----------



## lilkitty90

i almost had me a Zorse. we had someone with a Zebra stud at a local zoo wanting to test out breeding him to a horse. they had done ponies and donkeys. and we were gonna take one of our mares up there (yeah i know totally messed up idea.. but) but they changed their minds on us last minute as they didn't want to be responsible for our horse if he got a little vicious.. so yeah. ALMOST and it would be have been beautiful to since my horse is almost completely white. maybe she would have come out horse size with normal zebra coloring lol


----------



## QHDragon

I have heard that zorses/zdonks/zonkies/etc can be very hard to train and must be handled correctly from birth or they will revert back to a semi-wild state. The one woman that I talked to that had a zonky said that she would never recommend them to some one else as both of hers were quite the project to train just to lead and behave on the ground and that she would never ever really trust them.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT

Thoughbred X Fjord  It was a very suprising cross that looked great! He belongs to a member of the HGS forum. Very nice looking horse.


----------



## anrz

TB/Mini . That's Thumper's breed. He's a 1998 15.2hh TB/Mini. He has a great attitude except for the fact that he is _very_ hot. Whenever anyone besides me rides him, they almost always comment on how hot he is . I think he turned out quite nice, but I think I'm probably biased!


----------



## lilkitty90

yeah they are. but their Zebra was pretty well behaved. but he was pretty vicious when breeding. i had done my research. and there is also a zebra cross breeder can't remember their names for the life of me. but their zebra crosses were fantastic! and sooo well trained. they just need slightly firmer training. and tons of refresher courses. and a loving hand to show them that being a little civilized isn't a bad thing!

on another note anrz thumper is crossed with a mini?!?! i NEVER would have thought that. he looks pretty tall and and well built. and gorgeous! i never would have dreamed a mini cross lol that is by far the best one i think..


----------



## PaintedHooves

I think the strangest breed I've ever come across was a Percheron/Appaloosa cross. Now that horse is built like a tank and had the feathers around the hooves. But he is a leopard appaloosa in color with that large build so he is quite an eye catcher in the ring. He is a lesson horse but since he is trained in English I have never rode him. But I would love to someday.

This isn't a picture of him but he really resembles this one.


----------



## lilkitty90

ooooooh now that would be a beautiful cross actually..... i'd buy it in a heartbeat! especially if it was very well trained enough to be a lesson horse! lol


----------



## QHDragon

anrz said:


> TB/Mini . That's Thumper's breed. He's a 1998 15.2hh TB/Mini. He has a great attitude except for the fact that he is _very_ hot. Whenever anyone besides me rides him, they almost always comment on how hot he is . I think he turned out quite nice, but I think I'm probably biased!


TB/Mini? I'm not seeing it...looks all TB, or maybe QH to me. Plus I can't wrap my head around how that could happen...unless it was like AI or something...


I would totally buy an appy/percheron cross. That looks so cool.


----------



## iridehorses

Step stool. (sorry, it just fell out of my mouth)


----------



## reining girl

ahahahaha step stool. thats funny. The wierdest cross i saw was Perch/TB which is not all that uncommon, but man this one was just not right. HE had this massive head and i mean massive head, skinny TB neck and a TB body. The only perch part to him was his head. He was a ugly ugly thing o my.


----------



## AlmagroN

ummm the horse limo????

lol wow.....


----------



## sillybunny11486

^^ ha. if only. I'd def be renting that for a wedding.



> I have heard that zorses/zdonks/zonkies/etc can be very hard to train and must be handled correctly from birth or they will revert back to a semi-wild state. The one woman that I talked to that had a zonky said that she would never recommend them to some one else as both of hers were quite the project to train just to lead and behave on the ground and that she would never ever really trust them.


I could believe that. Zebras arent domesticated. They have that _wild_ mindset that hasnt been bred out of them.


----------



## Jessabel

QHDragon said:


> Missouir Fox Trotter Mare In Foal To Gypsy Vanner
> 
> I found another one. Why, why, why?!


_Oh, no..._


----------



## Jessabel

PaintedHooves said:


> I think the strangest breed I've ever come across was a Percheron/Appaloosa cross. Now that horse is built like a tank and had the feathers around the hooves. But he is a leopard appaloosa in color with that large build so he is quite an eye catcher in the ring. He is a lesson horse but since he is trained in English I have never rode him. But I would love to someday.
> 
> This isn't a picture of him but he really resembles this one.


Woah, where can I get me one of those? That horse is _gorgeous_.


----------



## AlmagroN

this is strange to me... maybe only because i have never seen it before???

mini appaloosas 
Timberview Miniature Appaloosa Horses


----------



## lilkitty90

i believe those are just mini's with the appaloosa coloring. i think they are beautiful!!


----------



## my2geldings

Percheron/Arab cross :?


----------



## fuzzyfeet

Well, Jazz, a horse I ride, is a Quarter Horse x Arab x Thoroughbred x Hanovarian!


----------



## eventerdrew

I have a friend that has a Percheron/Arab cross that is absolutely gorgeous! He's a great mix between being too heavy and too light. He is also a fantastic jumper. He is doing Novice level eventing right now and is in the ribbons almost every time out. He was qualified for the AEC's many times! But I agree that it is a strange cross!

If anyone wants to see him I can PM you a link but since I don't want to put her face on a thread, that's the only way you'd see him.


----------



## iridehorses

A woman I've bought and sold horses with had a 3 year old draft/TB cross that maxed out as a jet black 15h 1 mare that looked like a miniature Frisian. I came real close to buying her on two occasions but she was just too green for me at the time and I already had two to work with.


----------



## JumpingTheMoon

Oh wow - she sounds gorgeous!


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy

This lady who was a "friend" of my friends, said that her gelding was an Arab, Percheron, TB, cross. His name was Bacardi. He was BIG, fluffly, and ugly. His body was huge and draft ish, and he had an itty bitty pencil neck with these huge bug eyes. His feet were the size of dinner plates. He was sort of cute... In an ugly sort of way.


----------



## tscowgirl

IslandWave said:


> The strangest cross we have is a appendix QH/Andalusian yearling filly. I don't know why you'd want a cross like that in the first place... If she were mine I'd have bred to a TB or QH so she could be registered. Anyways, she's not bad looking, totally pulls from the top side, so she looks like a bay Andalusian with a slightly longer back.


there is a high demand in my area for horses bred this way. selling for big money and showing at andalusian shows and able to be registered in an andalusian division. those that ive seen at shows have the best of both breeds and are incredible horses


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901

I'd have to say Friesian/Appy cross... I've seen 2 now.


----------



## QHDragon

I recently sold my Appy mare to a breeder in Kentucky that wants to breed her to a friesian, so it must not be that uncommon. I think they would look kind of cool.

Here is a crazy friesian combination that I personally owned:




























He was a friesian x qh/tb cross that was an oops...my mother said he looked like a mule. Sadly he was 5 and hadn't even been halter broken and turned out to me way too much of a project for my first horse.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901

These are friesian/appy cross... They are becoming VERY popular, and I think they are gorgeous... still a little strange


----------



## IslandWave

QHDragon said:


> Azteca (horse) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> From what I have seen andalusian x qh seems to be very popular. They could have been breeding for an Azteca.


Interesting. I didn't know Azteca's had those breeds. I guess you do learn seomthing new every day. 



tscowgirl said:


> there is a high demand in my area for horses bred this way. selling for big money and showing at andalusian shows and able to be registered in an andalusian division. those that ive seen at shows have the best of both breeds and are incredible horses


That's pretty neat, thanks for sharing. There's hope for her yet!


----------



## JumpingTheMoon

Ok - add another strange cross! The newest guy I'm to train arrived today. Five year old percheron x friesian! Totally odd! But he's very pretty.


----------



## QHDragon

I have heard of the norman horse, which is a percheron x andalusian, but I bet that a percheron x friesian would be pretty too. Is it kind of on the heavy side?


----------



## Mickey4793

I met a morgan x qh x arab. That's what I believe his owner told me but I can't quite remember exactly.
He was adorable actually, short, REALLY stocky, a big head with a kind of narrow nose, and grew about 4 inches of fur each winter.


----------



## JumpingTheMoon

Yeh he's definitely heavy. He's short, about 16h tops, but really pretty. 

He came to me kinda nasty so I'm going to clean him up a bit and take some pictures.


----------



## Hunter65

DisneyCowgirl1901 said:


> These are friesian/appy cross... They are becoming VERY popular, and I think they are gorgeous... still a little strange
> 
> View attachment 22420
> 
> 
> View attachment 22421


Wow those are gorgeous. I want one


----------



## masatisan

Welsh mountain ponyXBelgian, she was one of the smoothest horses I've ever ridden.

A few people have said PerchXArab, that's what my guy is:









This picture makes his head look big, it isn't really though.


----------



## Plains Drifter

These are gorgeous horses!



DisneyCowgirl1901 said:


> These are friesian/appy cross... They are becoming VERY popular, and I think they are gorgeous... still a little strange
> 
> View attachment 22420
> 
> 
> View attachment 22421


----------



## ThisSideUp

Standarbred X Shetland. He has the big pacer head, stumpy legs, a huge mane and a typical pony attitude. His dam was the shetland also, and YES, it was an accident.


----------



## mct97

Hmmm...I haven't come across too many odd ones! If I had to say, though, it would be our MorganXQH. He was (we gave him to a lesson program and he is now showing cross-rails with a 10ish year old) really bulky through the head and neck, but had a fairly refined body (still thick, but more like normal QH thick) He was odd looking and I have to say kinda ugly. He also had really long feathers...


----------



## Britt

My uncle owns a Racking Horse/Quarter Horse cross three year old filly. She's cute, but she's really short and kind of awkward looking. She was an 'oops' baby.

My cousin owns a Mustang/Quarterhorse cross. He was bred on purpose. He's cute, but isn't the best horse in the world...

One of my friends owns a Tennessee Walker/Quarterhorse/Arabian mare... and bred her to a Tennessee Walker... very cute mare and foal, but personally I don't think I would have done it.


----------



## AfterParty

anrz said:


> TB/Mini . That's Thumper's breed. He's a 1998 15.2hh TB/Mini. He has a great attitude except for the fact that he is _very_ hot. Whenever anyone besides me rides him, they almost always comment on how hot he is . I think he turned out quite nice, but I think I'm probably biased!


He is stunning ! I have never seen that breed before , If I had to pick out of all of the oodd breeds here its him .He's oddly bred but came out so amazing


----------



## payette

We have a Gypsy Vanner/Shetland pony, (odd but awesome!)








and a Percheron/Arabian.


----------



## Lis

I've just remembered, I talked for a while with someone who had an Ardennis/Shetland, dam was the Shetland. Only made it to 12.2hh I think.


----------



## SorrelHorse

I saw a MinixPaint once.....Or was it a welsh paint? It was some pony and a paint, I know that. Hehe ^^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## reyvin

i have met arab x fresian crosses and a morgan x fresian cross. 2 of the arab/freisains are dressage horses. the morgan/friesian is a fox hunter. 

i own a hackeny pony x morgan horse cross pony.

the horse in my avatar is an arab x paint cross.


----------



## HowClever

I have a standardbred mare in foal to a clydesdale stallion.

As a disclaimer, I did not breed her, I bought her that way.


----------



## Brighteyes

What's up with all the funky Walker crosses? :? Is there anything you can cross with a Walker that DOESN'T come out fugly? 

I've ridden a Percheron/Friesian. She was the most beautiful horse ever. She had Percheron legs and body, only not as bulky, with a Friesian head and movement.


----------



## ThisSideUp

Heres a pic of a pacer X shetland


----------



## 3neighs

> I have a standardbred mare in foal to a clydesdale stallion.


Now that's an interesting cross! I hope you'll post pics of the baby.  (The horse in my avatar is supposedly a haflinger/standardbred cross, but I think she has some belgian in her.  )


----------



## HowClever

Oh there will most definitely be pictures when the time comes. She's only about 6 months in at the moment though, so got a while to go yet. She's just starting to show a little belly.


----------



## Hukassa

Paso Fino x arabian cross...She was my lesson horse I swear that horse had the roughest trot ever and she loped like a buffalo.


----------



## .Delete.

Halflinger/Arabian/Paint


----------



## Cobalt

Last time I was out horse shopping and looking for a horse I test rode a tennessee walker/arabian cross. Yes, it was done on purpose, and yes, it was one of the most unfortunate looking horses I have ever seen. 

It had a big long head but it was shaped in profile like an arabians, and then it had really big long ears...almost like a mule. It had a strangely awkward body, too. Sweetest personality, but its conformation was so odd that it had a very strange way of moving.

I guess some lady in the area does this kind of cross breeding all the time and I can't figure out why!?


----------



## Quixotic

In regard to Aztecas - I ride for a couple who breed purebred & crossbred Andalusians. One of the geldings that I was supposed to be showing this summer (but won't be able to ride again until August thanks to a car accident) was an Azteca, & he was gorgeous.


----------



## draftrider

Maddie is Clydesdale and Appaloosa. She looks like a miniaturized Clyde, complete with feathering. She is well put together though, and if she grows well will be my dressage horse. She has a beautiful trot,.


----------



## RowdyLover

I have a clyde cross paint. Stocky dude only 15.1 hands. I might be bias but I think he is stunning.


----------



## noddy

Saraceni New Zealand Sport Horse

Saw this mare at KCHOY earlier this year competing in Grand Prix dressage of all things. I'll put a photo up later when I find them.

EDIT: I saw her GP test, which scored 61.40%, but I didn't see her freestyle the next day.


----------



## speedy da fish

shire/arab x


----------



## equiniphile

Just sold a Paint x Clydesdale. Most. Gorgeous. Horse. I. Have. Ever. Seen!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507

i just came across another one... a Belgian Draft horse crossed with an Andalusian! pretty but very strange.

http://oldoakfarm.webs.com/availableforsale.htm


----------



## ilovesonya

A Hackney Pony crossed with a Friesian X. Mare was the hackney, stud was the friesian X. This was an accident. The people thought the stallion couldn't breed the mare, but he did. Majik is at the barn I board at. They rescued the mare when she was in foal, but she has been adopted now.
Dont have any full body pics but he is roughly 13 hands. Mom was about 12.2. He has the friesian and hackney movement.


----------



## draftrider

I bet a hackney/freisian would be a gorgeous little cart horse!


----------



## EllaEnchanted

Not sure if anyone else posted about it or not but the weirdest and probably neatest cross I ever saw was a thoroughbred/standardbred. Might have been a fluke the one I met but he was super well put together and the girl who had him said she jumped him like 4'6 or something like that.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

Weirdest I've seen was a girl at my stable back in the 80's had a jet black Morgan/welsh pony...it looked like a mini freisian...sooo cute!


----------



## Rissa

Friesian Mule.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507

y ever would u do that?!!


----------



## Indyhorse

AHH, no I WANT that mule....he is gorgeous! I LOVE mules.


Weirdest one I have seen is on here, forgive me if it's already been posted, someone on here has a draft/mini cross. (truly) I think it was belgian/mini but can't remember for sure. Actually a very attractive horse, though it was quite young (1.5 years I think? Going to have to find the post where his pictures were.)


----------



## tarebear

Lol who know what any of the poor lesson horses I rode were, but they were all *so * fugly.


----------



## speedy da fish

some cool mule combos!

arab mule









tri paint mule, who has cute colouring









shire mule









tb mule


----------



## speedy da fish

Indyhorse said:


> AHH, no I WANT that mule....he is gorgeous! I LOVE mules.
> 
> 
> Weirdest one I have seen is on here, forgive me if it's already been posted, someone on here has a draft/mini cross. (truly) I think it was belgian/mini but can't remember for sure. Actually a very attractive horse, though it was quite young (1.5 years I think? Going to have to find the post where his pictures were.)


i would love to see pics of a draft/mini x if you can find them!


----------



## Indyhorse

Ahhh, here he is, poster's name is Benny and there is a picture, posts #16, 20 on this thread: 

http://www.horseforum.com/draft-horses/draft-draftx-growth-49550/page2/

Poster has a 1.5 year old colt out of a 17 hand perch mare by a 10 hand mini stallion. The colt is very handsome though!


----------



## payette

OMG the mini/perch is SOOO CUUUTTTE!!!!


----------



## speedy da fish

aww the cutest! maybe someone needs to tell Benny that Benny (lol) was probably conceived by artificial insemination. cant see any other way! but at least it was a draft mare and a mini stally, not the other way round!


----------



## Indyhorse

speedy da fish said:


> aww the cutest! maybe someone needs to tell Benny that Benny (lol) was probably conceived by artificial insemination. cant see any other way! but at least it was a draft mare and a mini stally, not the other way round!


I can't remember the circumstance (didn't read, but I think she says) if I remember correctly the two horses were pastured together, assumed safe because of the size difference - it wasn't AI and it wasn't a planned breeding!


----------



## lv2kyshowtrot

Strangiest breed I have ever seen is;

Arabian x Clydes.

It was short but bulky


----------



## SuprisedLove

Indyhorse said:


> I can't remember the circumstance (didn't read, but I think she says) if I remember correctly the two horses were pastured together, assumed safe because of the size difference - it wasn't AI and it wasn't a planned breeding!


 
Oh my gosh your horses colouring is gorgeous.! I am in love with the colouring


----------



## Brighteyes

Gorgeous mules! That TB one looks like a dream... Brighteyes want...


----------



## SlytherinQuoll

I like those mules too.  Where I used to work there was a guy who kept several mules down the road. There was one dark bay paint one that was gorgeous!


----------



## ChristianCowgirl

DisneyCowgirl1901 said:


> These are friesian/appy cross... They are becoming VERY popular, and I think they are gorgeous... still a little strange
> 
> View attachment 22420
> 
> 
> View attachment 22421


They're incredible!! I want!!! 



RowdyLover said:


> I have a clyde cross paint. Stocky dude only 15.1 hands. I might be bias but I think he is stunning.


That's so awesome! I love that he has the draft build with the paint color! <3



Rissa said:


> Friesian Mule.


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Starlet

fjord and arab! two are extremly different...


----------



## phoenix

MacabreMikolaj said:


> At this point, Dove would probably win as she's a Mustang X Appaloosa and you just don't see a lot of Mustang crosses around here! She's built like a tank and not overly beautiful, and yet she's sound as a dollar, docile as they come and throws beautiful foals. I never would have been one to breed her, but it's crazy sometimes how even the ugly ones can still be good producers! Haha, though maybe her daughter is the craziest cross, she's Mustang/Appaloosa X Welsh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dove
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her daughter Justus


I have the same cross. My gelding is a mustang x app cross. He's pretty, all black and built pretty nice.


----------



## Katana

I have a mare I breed, Her Mother is a Standardbred her sire a Clydesdale.

6years ago when I made the decision A lot of people boo hoo'ed me but now those same people are chasing their tails to try & buy her & are out there doing the cross themselves.

I went for Standardbred rather than TB because her mother is a beautiful piece of horse flesh & had a Temperament to die for. I wanted all that but a little heavier. 

The resulting foal is here with my non horsey Husband riding her :









Here is her Dam:









I dont have one of her sire unfortunately as my old PC ate it!!

Here is another of the foal & her Dam







.


----------



## Broski1984

Beautiful horses, Katana! I've always loved bulkier, black horses.

My Grandfather, about 35 years ago, bred apps. and had some very high quality ones, apparently (and some not-so high qualities, but that's a _differant_ story, and the reason my mother hates most apps. now and isn't a big fan of mares). He also bought his children an older Shetland pony mare, for the younger ones to learn to ride on.

Well, they apparently owned her for a few years, and decided that since she was in her mid-20s, she probably couldn't breed anymore (stupid, I know; my Grandfather wasn't all that horsey, despite everything), and let her run with the main herd - and the stallion. Lo-and-behold, she had an App/shetland foal that year... and the next year... and the one after that, before they finally sold her. 

Obviously, I never saw them in person, but I have seen pictures of the foals. One had the leopard spots, app tail and maine and the Shetland head, legs and body; it was _adorable_. The others got the shetland maine and tail and shetland legs... and app. everything else. They looked like hippo-pony crosses.

Not sure what happened to them. They were sold as year-olds and my mother doesn't know what those people did with them.


----------



## Azale1

At my work we actually have a ShireXArabian that used to do dressage. Will get a picture of him on Wed for you.


----------



## luckythree

Percheron and Fjord
She's a really wonderful horse, she works as a hippotherapy horse and shows training level dressage.


----------



## A knack for horses

I don't get the pintoloosas...I have yet to see one to turn out with color to them.


----------



## Magnum Opus

My first horse, Stuff, was Paso Fino/Quarter Horse. He was gaited, but only when frightened, lol. So when I entered walk/trot classes, he wouldn't trot!


----------



## FlyingCHange

The strangest horse I've ever seen was the Arab/Clyde cross I trained. He was an opps baby and probably the ugliest little foal I have EVER seen! He looked like a half starved mule for the first 2 years of life! He's 5 now and has finally grown into his head and ears...he's still a little ugly but that boy can jump anything put infront of him!


----------

